

Notepad++  Epic April Fools Hack - DocFeind
http://notepad-plus-plus.org/

======
daw___
For those who are wondering why:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8876823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8876823)

------
krylon
"I don't give a shit, just let me download Notepad++"

Hehe, that is priceless.

------
totony
This makes me euphoric

------
wanda
I feel like emailing this to SUSE Linux.

